# Imperial Guard - SGT Bastonne



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

Iv just picked up my copy of the new IG codex today from my local store and really like the Fluff and rules for Sgt Bastonne, i want to make him my veteran squad leader. Any ideas for how i could make him? atm iv got a cadian legs + body and a SM captain head (filed down) im going to GS hair + a higher collar and maybe a sash and some more armour plating on one arm. Any ideas please help


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Some pics of the pieces you have might be helpful...:grin:


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

TheKingElessar said:


> Some pics of the pieces you have might be helpful...:grin:


I havn't currently started putting it together =/ Nor do i have a good enugh camera my Iphone has a 2 megapixel camera? its aweful lmao.

But what would you suggest for making a Sgt Bastonne model?


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

That's just it...I don't know what face would work :laugh: For the torso, the pieces of Cadians would be perfect, obvs, but I really don't know, sorry!


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

no problem  i am goign to GS the star of terra aswell or i might make him a cape and just paint a star on it


----------



## FatBoyFat (Feb 23, 2009)

There is a forge world cadian veteran head, the one with no helmet and the slight comb over, http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Imperial%20Guard/Cadians/vets/vet4.jpg the guy on the right in the picture, I think he will work pretty well


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

thanks fatboyfat but i cant afford ANYTHING at all right now :\ i will try and base his head on the FW model. ny ideas on the paint scheme for him? my cadian army is a desert colour maybe just give him a royal blue coloured cape?


----------



## zealotic (Oct 11, 2008)

I kind of think of basonne when I see the kaskrin sergeant, maybe use him as a basis for the look. My Kaskrin sergeant's got a cape starting at the hip, I'm thinking of going further and counting him as a bastonne myself.


----------

